# Ecoteck Ravelli Fransesca or Enviro Mini-A?



## bollyRZ500 (Oct 30, 2012)

Francesca and flue installed is $5000

Mini-A and flue is $4500

Help a new member out fellas, first time homebuyer and first time "potential" stove owner, home is 1100 sq/ft bungalow on a cement pad, current heat is elec baseboard...

We like both units cosmetics, but unsure of the performance/problems of each??


----------



## Ironhorse74 (Oct 30, 2012)

How about a St Croix Element? http://stcroixstoves.com/small-pellet-stove-element.php 8,000 btu's more than a mini,same price and due to come out in colors.

Brad


----------



## gfreek (Oct 31, 2012)

Service after the sale on both??  I vote for the Enviro


----------



## bollyRZ500 (Oct 31, 2012)

oops, sorry guys/gals,, Fransesca deal is $4500, Mini-A is $5000


----------



## smwilliamson (Oct 31, 2012)

I have the Francesca. I'm not very happy with the construction of Ecoteck, great components, poor welds, poor craftsmanship on assembly. Mine makes a buzzing sound every time it feeds which I cannot make go away. I have tried every motor I can get my hands on...motors that run silent in other units buzz in mine. Something to do with the construction. A friend has the Monica and a customer that has the Monique (I think that its it) all do the same thing.


----------



## bollyRZ500 (Oct 31, 2012)

thanks Scott... I'm the guy that emailed you last couple of days.... your posts have really got me not liking these Ravelli Ecotecks.... thinkin I'll get to the showroom and inspect both of these units

Greg


----------



## Chain (Oct 31, 2012)

Ironhorse74 said:


> How about a St Croix Element? http://stcroixstoves.com/small-pellet-stove-element.php 8,000 btu's more than a mini,same price and due to come out in colors.
> 
> Brad


 
That's a sweet "little" pellet stove.....Something like that in a micro-cabin on a lake in the Adirondacks.....A guy can dream.


----------



## boosted3g (Oct 31, 2012)

I was just looking at a francesca yesterday.  Its a nice little stove and are super affordable.  They have a sale sticker of 2600 on the display model in titanium.  They said they were last years models and that they were redesigned for this year.


----------



## oldgoalie (Oct 31, 2012)

I have a Francesca I used to heat a 1344 sq ranch.  Once you get it set up right, it's a great stove.  That can be an issue as the manual was translated from Italian.  I spent a couple calls with the former distributor to get things ironed out.  Throws a lot of heat.  I really didn't find it any noisier than my Harman P-38 that it replaced.  It does require a lot more frequent cleanings though.  I could go a week on my P-38, while the Ecotek was every other day max.  The dealer I bought it from no longer carries the line though, due to lack of communication (?) from the new distributor.  The house I had it in is a rental now and I pulled it out.  Sitting in my garage now.


----------



## bollyRZ500 (Nov 1, 2012)

oldgoalie? can you confirm smwilliamsons comments on poor quality build of the fransesca?? how about noise level? thanks!!


----------



## smwilliamson (Nov 1, 2012)

Ok, so here is review from yesterday. I went to a customer's house in Newton, MA who has a Francesca. Here are the issues I faced.

To get tat the parts which I needed to clean, I had to dismantle the entire stove which is difficult enough. The screws which you need to remove are all metric hex. I think they are assembled using an impact gun, cause many of them stripped by me just trying to loosen them. The metal used in the screws is very poor and is too soft...so they strip. Same as on my stove.

There are parts to the stove that need to be removed just to be able to get to the screws, which if it were assembled properly, would not need to be removed but such is not the case. What should have taken a few minutes turned in to 1 1/2 hrs just to get at them.

The top of the hopper is not sealed to the back of the stove, so when you're adding pellets, its not uncommon to get pellet spillage down and behind the unit as well as on top of the heat exchanger. This is bad cause pellets that fall on top of the exchanger will smolder and if they accumulate too much, could start a top load fire that extends into the hopper. FYI - The first Francesca I had was on loan to a pool store that was going to try and sell them for us and it actually caught fire in the store at 2am from those idiots making a mess from loading it. It almost burned down the store.

Wiring - all of the terminal disconnects on this stove are made from low quality Chinese parts and routinely fall apart at the crimps or fall off the spade terminals of the components. This happened in mine as well as the stove from yesterday.

The micro switches for the hopper and the door were afterthoughts for the US market and were adapted to fit units already assembled...they often fail or are misaligned...and cause error 8 codes.

Auger bushing (nylon) was already loose on the plate and causing binding (has to super glue it)

Top plate baffle above the firebox is wrecked (also on mine) due to the extreme heat above the Firex 600 (material the baffles are made from) This baffle as well as the heat exchangers and rake ought to be made from stainless due to the extreme heat conditions...I'm sure these will corrode over time too and then the stove will be wrecked.
Overall, it was a 4 hour service that should have only taken and hour and a half at best....and I know what I'm doing. Still want one? The Enviro has none of these issues.


----------



## bollyRZ500 (Nov 1, 2012)

smwilliamson!! THANK YOU for the time you took to type out your detailed reply, I now know I WONT be purchasing the Ecoteck - Ravelli unit even though their dealer quoted me lowest price on install of flue and stove setup!

Will visit the other dealer and check the Enviro Mini-A on Sat!

Seems the St Croix is probably a no-go as their dealer is ~100 miles away

I definately DON'T want the proverbial black box square stove


----------



## oldgoalie (Nov 1, 2012)

I used my Francesca for 2 winters.  I've taken mine apart and though you do have to use a metric hex wrench, none of the screws were in so tight I couldn't get them out.  They are a pain though.  When I first bought the stove, I got the error 8 code and had to call the distributor and realign the door handle so the micro switch would engage.   Last year my daughter used the stove and didn't clean it as often as I did.  The top plate baffle is pretty corroded..I had to take a wire brush attachment on my drill to clean it and I can't get all the junk off it...I'm not sure I will use the stove for any extensive heating again.  I might use it in a garage for some temporary heat.  I bought it based on looks (my wife liked it) and my dealer's recommendation (his dad had a larger one in his home).  I didn't find the stove excessively noisy, and it did heat well for me.  Pellets can and do get on top of the heat exchanger, but I was always careful loading and when it happened, it was just a couple.  I never had a hopper fire (like in the St. Croix I had!)  This was my 4th pellet stove, so I wasn't new to heating with them.  Looking at the stove now it definitely wasn't worth the money I paid for it as I'm not sure it will last another full heating season.


----------



## bollyRZ500 (Nov 1, 2012)

aye aye aye aye aye carumba!! oldgoalie!!

first the francesca, now the st croix..... Saturday is Enviro Mini-A day!!


----------



## smwilliamson (Nov 1, 2012)

St. croix now has a sensor in the feed chute to cut power to the auger before a burn back situation occures...In the Element anyway.


----------



## Ironhorse74 (Nov 1, 2012)

Oldgoalie: hopper fires happen for one reason and one reason only. Lack of user maintence.So don't go blaming the stove.

Peace

Brad


----------



## imacman (Nov 1, 2012)

Had a friend at work who wanted a pellet stove for his small home last year.  I hooked him up w/ a dealer that handled Enviro line, and he had a mini installed.  Bottom line, he LOVED it.  VERY quiet and plenty of heat for his place.


----------



## oldgoalie (Nov 1, 2012)

Brad,
Mine was due to bad pellets, not bad maintenance.  At first I thought it was the stove (which I cleaned religiously...I have with all my stoves).  I found out from a pellet dealer that the pellets were full of crud.  It was a common problem in my area a few years ago with a brand that was widely sold by almost every dealer.  My mistake if I led anyone to think it was the stove's fault.


----------



## Ironhorse74 (Nov 1, 2012)

Old goalie, my bad it came off like you were blaming the stove. Part of the problem with communicating over the internet instead of face to face

Peace

Brad


----------



## smwilliamson (Nov 2, 2012)

To be fair. Even bad pellets dont cause hopper fires. They cause a condititon, which if not maintained properly cause hopper fires.


----------



## oldgoalie (Nov 2, 2012)

Well, my stove was my main source of heat.  It ran 24/7 unless it was off for cleaning.  I was lucky to catch the fire before it got bad.  I'd come home and found the hopper smoldering and it had started a small fire at the pellet outlet in the hopper, just past the auger.  I found the pellet pot full of partially burned pellets, which had backed up the feed tube.  I don't see how this had anything to do with maintenance.  Maybe you do, but the stove wasn't dirty and had been cleaned on a regular basis.  A dealer admitted to me that other customers had experienced hopper fires or as he put it 'gummed up stoves'  and he'd ended up replacing a lot of pellets with another brand for free.  Bad deal all around for everyone who used them that year.  I've never used that brand since and won't again.


----------



## Pelleting In NJ (Nov 2, 2012)

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/pellet-newbie-ecoteck-installed.72279/

I am very happy with the construction and operation of my Ecoteck Elena. I have no problems, and find it to be well made, with quality materials, components, welds, and fit/finish construction. The heat exchanger, burn-pot, and the flame baffle are made of stainless steel, with no problems after burning 2 tons of pellets so far. It is also a quiet stove, no buzzing noises from mine. I do agree that you have to be carefull to not spill pellets over the hopper edges, into the cabinet, but that is my only criticism of the product. I also find the cabinet easy to open, to pull the sides off, but probably a few more screws than the typical pellet stove.


----------



## bollyRZ500 (Nov 3, 2012)

hey hey Pelleting In NJ, thanks for your input!! I looked at your pics and can see the welds smwilliamson mentions, looks like silicone on a bathtub done half-arsedly heheh 

I'll let everyone know what I find out today!! we're goin pellet stove shoppin!!


----------



## bollyRZ500 (Nov 3, 2012)

drove by the guys house for Francesca, never answered my email this AM said I'd be in his area..... dufus!!
other showroom we looked at;

ecochoice heatilator - $1600 (flame looked like it was a couple of wooden matches on a stick)
Harman P43 - approx $3500
Harman Accentra - $4700 (real nice lookin stove!!)

he had NO Enviro Mini-A's ($2600) in and never even had a brochure!! major dufus!! LOL!!

offtopic but they had a nice Valor President gas for $2500

I can't believe this showroom wants near $1000 plus tax for the flue pieces and parts, plain old galvanized metal on the outside... but can be painted to suit.... stainless liners he did say though... $695 labour for the install as well


----------



## bollyRZ500 (Nov 5, 2012)

can someone do ol bolly a favour?? Is complete ducting/piping/adapters really close to $1000 in parts?? for some generic galanized pellet stove pipe??

regular bungalow on a pad and attic, pipe will exit roof this side of the peak, about a foot or so, and about where the house numbers are


----------



## Pelleting In NJ (Nov 5, 2012)

Price up the stove adapter, thimble, elbows, clean-out-T, straight-pipe, termination cap, and wall brackets from dynamitebuys.com. I think I spent about $700 for my 4-inch PelletPro get-up.


----------



## bollyRZ500 (Nov 5, 2012)

thanks again Pelleting in NJ!!

seems people around here don't want money!! francesca guy won't return my calls!! was gonna use him as an independant installer but can't find a decent used unit within 100miles anyways!!


----------



## bollyRZ500 (Nov 6, 2012)

pulled the trigger today and bought the Enviro Mini-A!! 

... won't be able to pick it up for a few days and then the chimney guy is booked til next week so looks like it's baseboard heating for now....

can anyone confirm if the Mini-A needs a hearth pad or is the base that comes with it acceptable? our flooring is laminate...


----------



## bollyRZ500 (Nov 9, 2012)

well here she is!! sorry for the poor pic!!

she'll sit there till next week when the install guy does his magic then off to the store to buy me some pellets!!


----------



## imacman (Nov 9, 2012)

bollyRZ500 said:


> can anyone confirm if the Mini-A needs a hearth pad or is the base that comes with it acceptable? our flooring is laminate...


 
Congrats on the new stove. As for the hearth pad/stove base issue, I'd use the supplied base if the owners manual doesn't have any "exclusions" as to what of floor it can go on.

If you're still concerned, then get a hearth or replace some of the laminate with tile.


----------



## bollyRZ500 (Nov 9, 2012)

thanks imacman!! I printed off the "ultimate pellet chart" and the "big box chart" now to locate them pellets!!

... also found out the supplied base is good enough


----------



## bollyRZ500 (Nov 11, 2012)

picked up a couple bags of the fol;

Ambience - $5.75/bg M&R Feeds
Satisfaction - $ 4.97/bg Home Depot (softies)
Curran - $5.49/bg Home Hardware 
found out my Mini-A was made May 2012

... can't wait to start burnin some pellets!!


----------



## bollyRZ500 (Nov 12, 2012)

canawick - $5.99 Cdn Tire (no discounts on a pallet!!)

... bought only 1 bag of these, big price!!

install booked either Wed or Thur this week!!


----------



## hoverfly (Nov 12, 2012)

I placed my Mini on a pad, no issues and better safe than sorry. It's not that expensive to build a pad from starch. Tile, cement board, plywood, floor cement, screws, trim for the border, grout and grout sealer all for less than a hundred bucks.




bollyRZ500 said:


> pulled the trigger today and bought the Enviro Mini-A!!
> 
> ... won't be able to pick it up for a few days and then the chimney guy is booked til next week so looks like it's baseboard heating for now....
> 
> can anyone confirm if the Mini-A needs a hearth pad or is the base that comes with it acceptable? our flooring is laminate...


----------



## bollyRZ500 (Nov 13, 2012)

thanks hoverfly,I was thinking something similar but I'm running out of time, install guy should be here within the next 2 days!!


----------



## hoverfly (Nov 13, 2012)

You can build a pad in an hour.


----------



## bollyRZ500 (Nov 15, 2012)

ok install scheduled for tomorrow!! w00t!!

thinkin of a skytech 5301P, just hook the receiver wires up to the two terminals on the stove board that says thermostat?


----------



## hoverfly (Nov 15, 2012)

bollyRZ500 said:


> ok install scheduled for tomorrow!! w00t!!
> 
> thinkin of a skytech 5301P, just hook the receiver wires up to the two terminals on the stove board that says thermostat?


 

There should be two 6 inch long, red wires, with female crimps coming out of the control board. You can cut the crimps off and use wire nuts or use a small flat screw driver like those for using on glasses, remove the two red wires and insert the T stat wire.


----------



## bollyRZ500 (Nov 16, 2012)

thanks much hoverfly!!

enviro dealer and skytech both confirmed the 5301P works with Mini-A!!

now to submit my "best offer" heheh

BTW, install guy should be here within the hour!! can't friggin wait!!


----------



## bollyRZ500 (Nov 16, 2012)

SOB!!

the correct decoritive ceiling piece won't be available til Monday.... he's tryin to find one semi-locally but not holding our breath


----------



## bollyRZ500 (Nov 17, 2012)

5301P for $150 is in the mail!!

... confirmed install won't be finished until Monday, can't buy one of them supports for twice the price locally!! 

gonna look for some kind of pellet container we can set beside the stove today...


----------



## bollyRZ500 (Nov 17, 2012)

last pic before final install, LOL!!


----------



## bollyRZ500 (Nov 19, 2012)

wooohooo!! burnin pellets baby burnin pellets!!


----------



## bollyRZ500 (Nov 20, 2012)

first night couldnt be happier!!

very quiet!!

lotsa heat with blower on 4, heat on 3 and feed on 2!!

glass a little smokey at the bottom 1/3rd but we're still playin..... what a nice little machine!!


----------



## hoverfly (Nov 20, 2012)

Nice!  Glad you like it!


----------



## bollyRZ500 (Nov 21, 2012)

in my limited experience with the pellets, seems Ambience work ok, Satisfaction burn abit faster, Canawick burn much slower and this first bag of Curran I just opened I had to hand sift em!! couple pounds of sawdust!! SOB!!

...may have to build a vacuum sifter!!


----------



## hoverfly (Nov 21, 2012)

bollyRZ500 said:


> ...may have to build a vacuum sifter!!


 

Yep the Mini does not like fines, the auger does not move the fines to the pot.  It just pools at the bottoms of the bin causing feed issues after a while.  If you sift it you would not have to clean the bin every week.  Just at the end of the seasoned, maybe once have way, that's about it.


----------



## smwilliamson (Nov 22, 2012)

hoverfly said:


> Yep the Mini does not like fines, the auger does not move the fines to the pot. It just pools at the bottoms of the bin causing feed issues after a while. If you sift it you would not have to clean the bin every week. Just at the end of the seasoned, maybe once have way, that's about it.


Rip the hopper screen out too...then you can actually vacuum out the hopper, stupid design.


----------



## Pelleting In NJ (Nov 22, 2012)

My Ecoteck has no problems with fines : I have burned over 2 tons and have never vacuumed out thr fines in the hopper.


----------



## hoverfly (Nov 22, 2012)

smwilliamson said:


> Rip the hopper screen out too...then you can actually vacuum out the hopper, stupid design.


 
LOL I forgot about that!  That was my first modification during the first seasoned.


----------



## bollyRZ500 (Nov 22, 2012)

where's this screen at fellas??

sidenote, can only carry 25bags in my  trailer.... 25 more of them softwood Satisfactions by Groupe LG!!

3.5 bags of mixed pellets = about 1lb of fine ash in the pan sofar!!

polished the glass while I was at it!!


----------



## hoverfly (Nov 22, 2012)

In the pellet bin, it's a 2"X2" grid grate just above the top of the auger housing. It's meant to keep your hands away form it.


----------



## bollyRZ500 (Nov 23, 2012)

thanks hoverfly, I checked the exploded parts diagram, no mention of that screen.... on another note I found an older thread for magnehelic testing; https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads...ng-the-damper-using-a-magnehelic-gauge.53268/

anyone explain exactly how and where to hook up the guage etc??


----------



## bollyRZ500 (Nov 23, 2012)

observations on low (curran pellet which I had to sift!!) 

fire burns 1/2 way up the window (about 40 pellet pieces) and the auger intermittanly drops pellets, sometimes a few 1/4 turns and no pellets then 6 or 8, then 3, then 5, then none, etc, etc

once the accumulation of pellets has burned, flame is alot smaller, confined to the top of the burnpot (could be multiple nones in a row) then there's just coals and the cycle repeats with the intermittant filling of pellets, then about 20 or 30 gather before it catches again and then a really good flame that slowly dies down, and so on...

long winded question but is that normal operation on low?


----------



## hoverfly (Nov 23, 2012)

Yes the auger has a "dead spot" that's normal.  Enviro could program the controller to make it feed more constantly.  Also you could adjust the duration of the auger on the low setting.


----------



## hoverfly (Nov 23, 2012)

bollyRZ500 said:


> thanks hoverfly, I checked the exploded parts diagram, no mention of that screen.... on another note I found an older thread for magnehelic testing; https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads...ng-the-damper-using-a-magnehelic-gauge.53268/
> 
> anyone explain exactly how and where to hook up the guage etc??


 
Between the Main door and the Ash door there is a lip that sticks out.  Open the Ash door and look under that lip.  If you fallow the top edge of the ash pan handle that is up agents the stove,That hole is just right from center (facing the stove) of the stove, you will find an small hole.  You might have to open that hole a little depending on how you insert the hose in to that hole. I think it's an 1/8 drill/reamer to enlarge the hole enough to stick a piece of brass 1/8 tubing.


----------



## bollyRZ500 (Nov 24, 2012)

thanks again hoverfly I'll have to check that out!!

came to the conclusion them Currans musta got wet with the amount of sawdust in the bags and the general look of them.... still got 1 more bag but don't think I'll burn it LOL!!

picked up 15 more Satisfactions and man do they burn nice!!


----------



## bollyRZ500 (Nov 25, 2012)

blower on 5
feed on 5
heat on 4
damper out about 3/4"
Satisfaction pellets softwood

nice and warm 76.3 inside and a chilly 16.3 outside!! likin this lil $12 indoor/outdoor Bios wireless thermometer!!


----------



## bollyRZ500 (Nov 25, 2012)

decided to shuterdown for some glass cleaning and snapped this pic!!

really need to find a better way to clean the glass off while the stove's running... maybe a razor blade??


----------



## hoverfly (Nov 25, 2012)

No! No! No! RAZOR blades!! The glass is softer than regular glass, you put a starch in it, you will develop a crack! I forgot how I did it, but I have one in mine and no immediate replacement when it goes. Not Cheap! Just shut it down, let it cool and just use window cleaner and paper towel or a rag. You can also run it for an hour on high to clean it up some what as well.  Just watch out pushing ash into the glass air wash vents.


----------



## bollyRZ500 (Nov 26, 2012)

gotcha hoverfly, thank you!!


----------



## bollyRZ500 (Nov 28, 2012)

hoverfly or any other Mini owners.... is it normal to clean the glass daily?? after a day of burning on 3 and 4 it's not bad but I come home from work and the wife's had the stove on 2 and usually wiped it down once that afternoon, but it's covered with a grey substance on the bottom 1/3 to 1/2... I forgot to take a pic today before I cleaned it!!

what about this airwash system, not much look searching for info for Enviro airwash


----------



## hoverfly (Nov 28, 2012)

It is not uncommon to clean the glass every day.  Mini owners have pretty much accepted it as a fact of life, there is a lot a glass to keep clean and air wash falls short.  Sadly, It sounds like a Mini A has the same problem as the old ones. y Generally, most pellet stoves have this issue as well,personally unless I have guests, I am not too critical about cleaning the glass everyday.





bollyRZ500 said:


> hoverfly or any other Mini owners.... is it normal to clean the glass daily?? after a day of burning on 3 and 4 it's not bad but I come home from work and the wife's had the stove on 2 and usually wiped it down once that afternoon, but it's covered with a grey substance on the bottom 1/3 to 1/2... I forgot to take a pic today before I cleaned it!!
> h look searching for info for Enviro airwash


----------



## bollyRZ500 (Nov 29, 2012)

SOB hoverfly was afraid of that!!

I'm a Cdn Forces mbr and tech for optical systems... 26yrs ago I learned cleaning optics with a monocular and an ultra fine camel hair brush.... man I hate dirty glass!! LOL


----------



## hoverfly (Nov 29, 2012)

bollyRZ500 said:


> SOB hoverfly was afraid of that!!
> 
> I'm a Cdn Forces mbr and tech for optical systems... 26yrs ago I learned cleaning optics with a monocular and an ultra fine camel hair brush.... man I hate dirty glass!! LOL


 
Man that is a case of OCD!! Generally I clean my stove once a day to keep it a peek efficiency with the appropriate vacuum cleaner, so it's really a none issue to clean the glass. Just don't use the bare metal that some high end vacs have on their hoses on the glass. That's how I scratched it.


----------



## bollyRZ500 (Nov 30, 2012)

1F outside this morn!!

71.2F inside on feed/4, blower/5, heat/4

just cranked her to feed/5, heat/5!!


----------



## Easternshore Bob (Nov 30, 2012)

Great the Mini is working for you. We have had our Mini for 6 years. My set up has a 5' horizontal run so I do a full pipe and stove clean once a month. Usually do a minor stove clean, vacuum inside, clean window, dump ash pan and clean burn pot about every 5 days. I run a vac brush over the window then damp paper towel cleans off good. Also have some of that wood stove window cleaner.

My glass also gets a light grey soot in the center soon after cleaning if running on a lower setting.

I try to burn Hammer Hot ones. The stove likes a shorter cut pellet for more consistent feed.

HoverFly: how did you cut that stupid grate out? Always thought of doing that.


----------



## hoverfly (Nov 30, 2012)

Don't need to cut them, just remove both sides, locate the allen screws that hold it in place.  After the grate has removed put the screws back in to plug the holes.  Make sure when you do this that the unit is unplugged.


----------



## smwilliamson (Nov 30, 2012)

hoverfly said:


> No! No! No! RAZOR blades!! The glass is softer than regular glass, you put a starch in it, you will develop a crack! I forgot how I did it, but I have one in mine and no immediate replacement when it goes. Not Cheap! Just shut it down, let it cool and just use window cleaner and paper towel or a rag. You can also run it for an hour on high to clean it up some what as well. Just watch out pushing ash into the glass air wash vents.


Here is the BEST way to clean yer glass.


Vacuum it
Using 3 or so paper towels, wet them in a bunch with water and wipe the glass all over
Then, reach into the stove and grab some ash on the wet towels, then scrub the glass. Anything that is stubborn, use more ash and scrub...it will all come off pretty well.
Wipe the glass clean with dry paper towels...whola! beautiful glass
The more you do this the more you will polish the glass surface and the less built up you will get. Hint*....ash and water is great for polishing all sorts of stuff including, faucets, silverware and any other bling you have laying around the house.


----------



## smwilliamson (Nov 30, 2012)

LO


bollyRZ500 said:


> 1F outside this morn!!
> 
> 71.2F inside on feed/4, blower/5, heat/4
> 
> just cranked her to feed/5, heat/5!!


LOTE baby! (living on the edge)


----------



## bollyRZ500 (Nov 30, 2012)

thanks for the tips fellas!!

have NO idea about that 5301P so I'll leave the stove on manual for now... anyways couldn't stand the glass so broke out the windex!! LOL!!

NO idea about the camera either and tryin to experiment catchin the flame!!


----------



## bollyRZ500 (Dec 3, 2012)

nuther pic!!


----------



## bollyRZ500 (Dec 3, 2012)

and one more!!


----------



## movemaine (Dec 3, 2012)

bollyRZ500 said:


> thanks for the tips fellas!!
> 
> have NO idea about that 5301P so I'll leave the stove on manual for now... anyways couldn't stand the glass so broke out the windex!! LOL!!
> 
> NO idea about the camera either and tryin to experiment catchin the flame!!


 

NO WINDEX

water or specific stove glass cleaner only. 

The glass in your stove actually isn't glass, it's ceramic and doesn't react well to chemicals such as window cleaner (specifically, ammonia will discolor and cloud your ceramic glass). 

I know you're excited (we all get that way with a new stove), but make sure you really read up on proper running and maintenance of your stove.


----------



## bollyRZ500 (Dec 16, 2012)

gotcha movemaine!!

found some Trebios for $4.47 bought 30 bags!!

fired a handfull in the burnpot and man oh man do we have a fire goin now!! cleaned out the hopper of satisfactions and ran a bag through, little dirtier but double-triple the flame and more heat!!

now I got a 50/50 mix of Trebio and Satisfaction and we're liking it!! gonna stick with the mix


----------



## hoverfly (Dec 16, 2012)

Mine is sitting idle, haven't hooked it up in our new home this year.


----------



## bollyRZ500 (Dec 18, 2012)

git er done hoverfly!!

happy to report either the mix of pellets or the fact I increased damper setting from 3/8 to 3/4 (read a post there needs to be enough air for the pellet coals to dance), but after one day and 2 wipings of the glass the residue is less oily and wipes right off


----------



## hoverfly (Dec 18, 2012)

Now that I am on school vacation ,I ordered new Selkirk Direct temp vetting horizontal kit without the T on E-bay and saved 60 bucks. So it worked out that I ordered the 4 way cleanout w/clean out cap, and ordered vac cap with it as well.  I got those from Northline Express w/free shipping over 99 dollers. So far I saved a total 80 bucks, now I have to determine how much straight pipe I need. Surprisingly it is cheaper to get 4' lengths then the telescopic 5.5'.  But somehow I think I might be waiting till spring to punch holes in the roof. Will see.....but I will be able to build a new hearth pad to get the stove out of the way.


----------



## bollyRZ500 (Dec 20, 2012)

good luck on the hearthpad and post pics when you're done!!

just filled the hopper here LOL


----------



## bollyRZ500 (Dec 30, 2012)

here's a tip, owners manual calls for semi annual exhaust port cleanings.... just did mine for the first time today... gonna clean em now probably every 30 - 40 bags!! side ones were packed near solid


----------



## hoverfly (Dec 30, 2012)

bollyRZ500 said:


> here's a tip, owners manual calls for semi annual exhaust port cleanings.... just did mine for the first time today... gonna clean em now probably every 30 - 40 bags!! side ones were packed near solid


 



About every two tons, when the damper has to be adjusted it is really time to do a full cleaning.


----------



## bollyRZ500 (Jan 21, 2013)

-15F this morning!!

had feed and heat on 3 and woke up to a balmy 70.4F, switched to heat 4 cause the woman likes it a lil warmer!!

these Trebios are hot


----------



## smwilliamson (Jan 21, 2013)

this has got to be the longest running thread of the season...prize?


----------



## hoverfly (Jan 21, 2013)

bollyRZ500 said:


> good luck on the hearthpad and post pics when you're done!!
> 
> just filled the hopper here LOL


 

Ran out of money and time, going have to wait till spring.  Better off this way as the weather will be much warmer.


----------



## bollyRZ500 (Jan 21, 2013)

hey now?? what's teh prize??


----------



## bollyRZ500 (Jan 23, 2013)

minus 30.8F!! 

settings 4-4-4 and the lil stove that could is pumpin out the heat!! 

71.2F!!


----------



## hoverfly (Jan 25, 2013)

Yo man!  Your on fire!


----------



## bollyRZ500 (Feb 16, 2013)

quick cleaning today, needs to be cleaned every 7-8days I suppose... glass is shinin, flames a burnin... I'm thinkin she's dialed in


----------



## bollyRZ500 (Mar 15, 2013)

did a search and couldn't find any info, how exactly does this airwash system work? where's the vent that flows the wash over the glass?  the vent is not the 1/16" corrugated strip that surrounds the entire outside area of the glass?


----------



## hoverfly (Mar 16, 2013)

bollyRZ500 said:


> did a search and couldn't find any info, how exactly does this airwash system work? where's the vent that flows the wash over the glass? the vent is not the 1/16" corrugated strip that surrounds the entire outside area of the glass?


 
The air supply for the air wash is actually pulled around from the out side bottom edge of the glass.  This is why there is a gap between the glass and the door, that's the air wash system.   I hear the Mini A version works better than previous versions.


----------



## Phil Do's fire. (Mar 17, 2013)

Ecotek dealer right down the road from me, nothing but issues with the line, stopped selling them end of 2012


----------



## jhanan (Mar 7, 2014)

Going to purchase a 2 yr old used mini from a dealer tomorrow that original owner traded in for a Harman.  Coming with 6 mo warranty.  Other that checking it out and doing a pre run on it, anything I need to look out for?  This will be my second stove - going into the family room and need a small unit that will look nice on the HW floor - just like RZ500 - corner install - flu out the roof of my addition.  The stove in my profile pic is in the basement.


----------



## bollyRZ500 (Mar 8, 2014)

weekly emptying of the ash bin, twice a month vacuuming of the 3 ports, and a double daily dry cloth wipe of the window are the only things that come to mind


----------



## jhanan (Mar 8, 2014)

OK, I have the stove and I'm installing it.  But there is something I don't understand.  The dealer said it came out of a mobile home - so that mean it must have had an outside air kit.  The AOA connection on this stove goes to the back of the stove and it just terminates in an open air space.  Also, on the left side of the combustion fan mount (when looking at the stove from the front) their is a slide door slot on the top of the combution fan mount box with an oval hole on the right side.  Looking into it I can see the Draft Slider (part #21) and can ealy see it slide in and out when I adjust it.  I have to beleive that this oval hole should have cover on it.  I can see right into that box and see the combustion fan blades as well.  However, looking at the technical manual and the parts list - I see no part of this offered.  Was it removed it removed or is this oval suppose to be open like that - it seems a strange design to me.  If there were not power, the stove would smoke volumes into the house.  it is odd that the installation manual does not cover this item.  Please explain.


----------



## hoverfly (Mar 9, 2014)

Yes the cold air intake for the Mini ends at the back cover grill and I have not clue what Enviro was thinking on that one.  The Oval should have a plate that drops into that slot that floats over the opening and seal up against a gasket under the negative pressure when the blower is operational.  I think it's for when it's windy out and it happens to over power the blower.  Maybe it provides some relief of not having smoke blowing out form the stove?  But without it, you're going to have no way of pulling a proper draft through the stove.


----------



## jhanan (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks hover.  Ya you got it.  My stove is missing the backdraft flapper.  I will call my dealer to have him send it asap.  Looking at it, I decided to make one in the mean time using 1/16 metal plate with my jig saw.  The pic is a little fussy and maybe it is not perfect, but it fits good and works like it should - when the stove is on - it sucks it right closed.  Yes, you have to have a way to equalize pressure always - so they designed it this way.  Here is the part I made.


----------



## hoverfly (Mar 10, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------

